# Antique shotgun



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If anyone out there uses a 14 gauge muzzle loading shotgun, do you purchase wads somewhere or do you make your own wads? And if you do, what is the best method to make them?
I’m going to see what 60 GN of powder with 1 oz of 7-1/2 does with grouse.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I don' shoot a 14, but do shoot a 12. You can buy wads etc. from "Gun works muzzleloading emporium". They sell a whole string of muzz shotgun stuff from 10 ga. down to .410.
Good luck on the grouse, it will work fine.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks  I found the wads I deeded there.


----------

